#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тайский >  > > >  >  >  พิมศิริ

## Владимир Николаевич

Интересует перевод พิมศิริ.
А также вопрос - это рачасап ?, и если да, то как это будет на санскрите ?
Заранее Спасибо! за ответы.

----------


## Raudex

"пхимсири"
мне кажется тут ошибка, или это имя собственное какое то
первая часть как минимум должна быть พิมพ์ , тогда будет правильно слово и тайское (печать, форма , оттиск) и его предок на пали (bimba - картина, фигура)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Йен

Имя, например тайский штангист Пхимсири Сирикеу )
พิม - скорее искаженное "печатать", "нажимать на клавиши".
ศิริ - форма от Си (Шри - на санскрите).

----------

Raudex (30.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018)

----------


## Йен

> первая часть как минимум должна быть พิมพ์ , тогда будет правильно слово и тайское (печать, форма , оттиск) и его предок на пали (bimba - картина, фигура)


Насчет "пхим", нашел два объяснения от тайцев на пантипе, первое как и думали - искаженное от พิมพ์
พิม กร่อนจาก พิมพ พิมพ์

Второе вообще прикольное, через всякие извороты, в т.ч. и с пали, означает "бессмертный" ) Скорее всего чел сам придумал )
พิ เป็นคำเดียวกับภาษาบาลีคือ วิ แปลว่า ไม่
ม ตัวเดียวนี่ เห็นบางที่เขาแปลว่า ตาย
เดาว่ารวมกันแล้วอาจแปลว่า เป็นอมตะ

----------


## Raudex

> Второе вообще прикольное, через всякие извороты, в т.ч. и с пали, означает "бессмертный" ) Скорее всего чел сам придумал )
> พิ เป็นคำเดียวกับภาษาบาลีคือ วิ แปลว่า ไม่
> ม ตัวเดียวนี่ เห็นบางที่เขาแปลว่า ตาย
> เดาว่ารวมกันแล้วอาจแปลว่า เป็นอมตะ


бред ) лингвофричество какое-то откровенное  :Smilie: 

раз "М" сразу "смерть"

----------

